# Rarity from the Colnago archive in Cambiago.



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/rarity-from-the-colnago-archive


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

It's a first generation Extreme C


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Well spotted !


----------



## Aceman58 (Jun 23, 2011)

Selling a 1985 Red Ernesto Colnago Signature race bike, 54cm frame with Ofmega gruppo, one owner, hanging in my garage for 26 years. Total miles on it about 4000, me, never dropped or crashed, paint is int 99% great condition. It is not a Super Mexico but looks just like it adding the signature on all components. I have to part due to a bad back. Does anybody know about this model and how rare it is. I've only seen one like it and it was blue w/ white decals back in 1994 on a ride. I love this bike but it hurts me to ride it. Any help would be great.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*late light C40 or extreme C proto (short lugs)*

A friend of mine rides the exact same frame albeit a C40 same color etc lugs might be 0.5 longer.......in pristine state!!!! it might be for sale as he is moving to a SL3 and he can't keep both.........


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Aceman58 said:


> Selling a 1985 Red Ernesto Colnago Signature race bike, 54cm frame with Ofmega gruppo, one owner, hanging in my garage for 26 years. Total miles on it about 4000, me, never dropped or crashed, paint is int 99% great condition. It is not a Super Mexico but looks just like it adding the signature on all components. I have to part due to a bad back. Does anybody know about this model and how rare it is. I've only seen one like it and it was blue w/ white decals back in 1994 on a ride. I love this bike but it hurts me to ride it. Any help would be great.


get a good bike fitting and it might solve your qualms:idea:


----------



## Aceman58 (Jun 23, 2011)

FrenchNago, does it have Colnago's signature on every component?, I mean every part has the signature on it, only seen one other, my paint is of the Saronni style, and the ride is amazing, tight and quick, a joy to ride if your not injured that is.. I bought in 85 but sure it is a year or two older..


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Aceman58 said:


> FrenchNago, does it have Colnago's signature on every component?, I mean every part has the signature on it, only seen one other, my paint is of the Saronni style, and the ride is amazing, tight and quick, a joy to ride if your not injured that is.. I bought in 85 but sure it is a year or two older..


You read me wrong: take the bike to your LBS and have it fitted to YOU:thumbsup:

the bike i'm refereing to in my post is to the OP


----------



## Aceman58 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been riding a very long time from 23 till now, 52, the bike is fitted to me, Took a fall on a Bianchi Pista in 92 and damaged my lower back between disk 3&4. Unable to bend for long riding, mountain bikes seems to work better. Looking for more information on the bike than my back issues.I think based on my research, I have a Super Mexico or Super Nuovo but not sure which one. The crimping on the top and bottom tube isn't on all Mexico just the SL Columbus thinner tubing bikes I think. The paint scheme is Saronni. Selling it today so I guess it really doesn't matter.. thanks for your concerns.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

super find. beauty of a bike.


----------

